# need a code



## jleigh (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi All...

I was hoping someone could help me. I am in search of a code for subchorionic hemorrhage. My Dr. gave me this dx and I can't find anything.

Help please.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm thinking a placenta previa - since the chorion eventually forms the placenta...  Maybe 641.13?


----------



## pahtrisha (May 5, 2008)

793.99 can used for abnormal finding of placenta on ultrasound.  There is no code specific to subchorionic bleed that I know of.  Placenta previa and subchorionic hematoma are NOT the same thing. It is a risky practice to assign a code which is not documented in the record.
Patricia A Hubbard, CPC


----------

